# Amplificador Lineal RF de 10W



## LeonKennedy (Jul 29, 2010)

Soy nuevo en el Foro y quiero aportar mi granito de arena, vagando por la red he encontrado este circuito amplificador de RF que es capaz de sacar 10W con solo 1W segun dice el Pdf, voy a empezar a montarlo pero lo levanto por si alguien lo desea hacer tambien, ya que he adquirido un amplificador para los transmisores de mp3 para vehiculos en un sitio web que saca 1w en el final, mi idea es amplificar el 1 w de ese lineal con este circuito a 10w y alcanzar un poco mas en mi ciudad, ya que con el pequeño transmisor tengo buena calidad de audio y estabilidad en frecuencia, tambien esta adjunto una guia para la fabricacion de una antena, espero que les sirva de algo, en cuanto pueda levantare fotos del montaje.

si hay duda de la bobina vk200 les dejo una imagen de esta


----------



## Van der Ziel (Jul 30, 2010)

Esta chevere el amplificador, y muy buena la guia, ahora, si puedes subir el amplificador de 1W para el TX mp3, no seria mala idea, a ver si la cosa funciona bien.


----------



## LeonKennedy (Jul 30, 2010)

Subo las imágenes del amplificador de 1W para mp3 transmiter, lo encontré en uno de los post de foros de electronica, y realicé la compra de este desde su pagina web www.rfcandy.com porque en mi país no hay esos componentes, al menos unos cuantos, el circuito utiliza microcomponentes que son mas difíciles conseguir en cualquier tienda.

Passagen - Online sedan 1995 - Jämför försäkringar, lån och elavtal 

En este link encontrarás mas información de este mini transmisor, solo que está en ingles, es cuestion de traducirlo con google aunque no es tan buena la traducción pero ya se entiende  .


----------



## djsound (Abr 8, 2012)

Alguien ha armado el lineal de 10W? O hasta aquí murió el tema ?


----------



## Enocas (Oct 12, 2019)

Hola, ya en el 2019 lo que yo si armé fué la antena Slim Jim, produce una gran ganancia, la usé para recibir emisoras que se ubican a una distancia de unos 600 KM y más, es mayormente direccional.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 13, 2019)

djsound dijo:


> Alguien ha armado el lineal de 10W? O hasta aquí murió el tema ?



Es un amplificador con transistores bipolares NPN trabajando en clase C, si el armado es correcto debe de funcionar correctamente. De hecho el circuito arriba publicado es un clon del de nueva electrónica...


----------



## Enocas (Oct 13, 2019)

Clon?  Debería dejar el Link para ver el Original!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 13, 2019)

Enocas dijo:


> Clon?  Debería dejar el Link para ver el Original!


Hola a todos , lo articulo original de Nueva Electronica hay posteado aca mismo en lo Foro , pero hay que buscar por donde si queda .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## garada (Oct 13, 2019)

En realidad lo publicó la revista Electrónica Viva como complemento a la emisora de 1W, aquí os dejo unas fotos de la revista mas que suficientes para montar este mas que probado amplificador, las mismas no son mias, estan sacadas de la página de un radioaficionado de Argentina y agrupadas en un pdf que me pareció mas cómodo, saludos a todos.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 13, 2019)

garada dijo:


> En realidad lo publicó la revista Electrónica Viva como complemento a la emisora de 1W, aquí os dejo unas fotos de la revista mas que suficientes para montar este mas que probado amplificador, las mismas no son mias, estan sacadas de la página de un radioaficionado de Argentina y agrupadas en un pdf que me pareció mas cómodo, saludos a todos.


Exactamente, ese es, no tiene ningún misterio , es un circuito clásico adaptable a cualquier transistor bipolar de RF.


----------



## Richard2022 (Dic 2, 2022)

garada dijo:


> En realidad lo publicó la revista Electrónica Viva como complemento a la emisora de 1W, aquí os dejo unas fotos de la revista mas que suficientes para montar este mas que probado amplificador, las mismas no son mias, estan sacadas de la página de un radioaficionado de Argentina y agrupadas en un pdf que me pareció mas cómodo, saludos a todos.


Buen aporte, solo que no puedo visualizar la lista de materiales, la veo muy borrosa, podrías subirla mas clara ?


----------



## garada (Dic 3, 2022)

Richard2022 dijo:


> Buen aporte, solo que no puedo visualizar la lista de materiales, la veo muy borrosa, podrías subirla mas clara ?


----------

